# Carbon Rili Shrimps



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just got these babies from Nick (Thank again for making them available).

They are one of the prettiest Neo i seen.
I love the pattern with the blue dots. Pictures will last longer than the shrimps so here we go 

This is very sexy!


Another.



This one have a red line????



This one have the least color on it, but a very interesting blue dots.


----------



## xaqdaddy (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, It's also funny how they all have grayish eye.
Do anyone else have them notice this?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice OH!
I need to get some!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Looks like Speedie's photography skills are what make them look so amazing in pictures. Not quite as vivid as his pictures but still sexy non-the-less. I'm a huge fan of these.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Clemsons2k said:


> Looks like Speedie's photography skills are what make them look so amazing in pictures. Not quite as vivid as his pictures but still sexy non-the-less. I'm a huge fan of these.


Don't let my pictures be the gauge. These are taken with the iphone 5 and a shaky hand.
It's a joke comparing it to Nick's skill 

Anyway, i'm very happy with them. Never been this excited about neo till now.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

ohbaby714 said:


> Don't let my pictures be the gauge. These are taken with the iphone 5 and a shaky hand.
> It's a joke comparing it to Nick's skill
> 
> Anyway, i'm very happy with them. Never been this excited about neo till now.


Haha word. I'm debating between these and the blue diamonds. Probably go the blue diamond route due to more options of color breeding. And $6 cheaper per shrimp doesn't hurt :red_mouth


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea, i'm drooling over that also.
I got kind of let down when i got chocolate a years back, the offspring consistency were not as good as i wanted. Plus I was too lazy to put the work in.

But the Blue Diamond do look light year ahead of that. Even the male look pretty solid light blue. Too many kinds not enough tank, I'm sure i'm not the only one.

As for em Carbon, one the female have a light blue flesh. Maybe these is the recipe to get some blue dream out of them?

But let's just back up, Hopefully i can make these guys to multiply first


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

These look fantastic! I will certainly say that a professional or semi professional shooter can make regular schmucks like myself look like 4 year olds with an Ipad


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

I wonder if a cross between these and blue diamonds would yield anything besides wild colors..


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

SouthernCichlids said:


> I wonder if a cross between these and blue diamonds would yield anything besides wild colors..


I would guess since they are both so selectively bred that probably wilds would come out of it, but theres only one way to find out.

Who wants to donate to the "lets see what happens with a BD x CR cross just for shoots and giggles", fund? I take paypal or money order. :icon_lol:


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have yet to see Blue Diamond in person but the carbon like in the first picture, it have a jet black painted shell.
I do wonder that also but I'm not sure how much more you can improve the painted area.

Year ago, I use to keep Blue rilis and breed mix in some painted fire red to improve the painted red of the head and tails. I was able to get them to be darker but the pattern was the challenging part. Maybe i was working with lower grade shrimps, or just not good enough, the pattern were never as clearly define as these guy (carbon). They were more random. But time will tell, this time around, it's a better starting point than my last attempt.

Plus, I'm sure as they become more available, someone will probably tell us if not already


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

From what Speedie has been saying, the Blue Diamonds range from almost black, dark blue, royal blue, and dark chocolate. Gives great opportunity to take the line where you want to.


----------

